# Spoiled or Too Smart for his own good?



## Chicos Mama (Nov 28, 2010)

O.K. heres my "issue" nowwwww....(geez, do they ever end?)

My Wether "Chico"...a.k.a. _"Butthead"_ .... Has done  beautiful on a lead for months now, that is up untill yesterday.

I placed him on his lead and we began to walk, me looking smart with my big ol` goat waddling begind me as usual...then all of a sudden i was jerked back a step, and when i turned around to see what was going on...low and behold there was Chico on his knees...refusing, and i mean *REFUSING* to walk *ANYWHERE*! (BRAT!)
Soooo... I went back over to him, took his lead off and he jumped back up like a spring chicken! Hmmmm...

We began again...
This time similar response, he dropped to his knees, looked up at me ( i swear i heard him cuss under his breath at me), and as i tugged a bit...he began  "walking" on his knees...(I repeat BRAT! )

Sooooooo...I removed his lead and... We began *AGAIN*!
THIS time he laid down!!! *FLAT AS A PANCAKE*!!! Thats right...on the ground, laying down and REFUSED to get up!!! 

_Please note: Chico is is no way shape or form sick!_ (`cept mabey in the head!)

As soon as I remove his lead, hes up and shaking his bean-head and pracing around like hes realllly somebody! 

Now this boy has *ALWAYS* been a handful (refer back to my *MANY* issues with HIM!) But, this one seems to be a down right  act of pure defiance! 
Does anyone else have such Spoiled Goats or am I just the most "luckiest" of you all!!???

And if you are out there...Hello? Anyone?...Got any advice? 

This is "Chico"   Boy, He`s lucky I love him!


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok... So by removing his lead you are virtually training him to lie down to get free. He is so smart. He just about has you trained. You have to force him to walk on it. He may choke himself al little but will learn very quickly that you won't give in. Pull with steady pressure on his lead until he starts to move foward  and so soon as he is taking the first step, let off the pressure. He will soon learn to follow the lead without pressure. repeat this process until he moves forward with little pressure. keep his lead high up on his neck and make him keep his head up. He can't pull back as easily with it up. Goats are soooo much smarter then we sometimes give them credit for.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 28, 2010)

You may also have to try a halter or a training collar.


----------



## Chicos Mama (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree on the "having me trained" part...TOTALLY!

But....how does one pull gently on a* BIG, FAT PEICE OF DEAD WEIGHT!!!???*

Im not joking on this one...He litterally is laying down, legs flayelled out behind him (wheres a camera when i need it!? )

I even went so far as to put a bucket of grain inches in front of him, and when he realized his big ol` lips couldnt stretch any farther to reach it...he started "scootching" for it!!!

*Bad Chico!! No Grain!!!*

And, Where the heck did he learn this from? All of a sudden?

He`s been so good on a lead with no issues (unusual for Chico) for 6 months now

*heavy sigh*  Tommorrows another day i guess....


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 29, 2010)

My ol'preggo is another smarty pants.  I used to head her to a specific area of the barn to do medical stuff so she started completely flattening herself to the ground like he is.  Dropped on her side, head stretched out, the works.   

I bitched and moaned at her for a while, tried pulling, grain etc. 

Then it hit me.   While she was flattening herself to the ground she was completely refusing to move.  Ok....  Stab, stab, poke poke, squish squish.. medical stuff done and you can get up now.  Thank you SO much for being such a lovely patient and holding yourself still. 

Yes I do realize this is probably the ONE time in my life that I will actually outwit the goat. 


But my point is, see if you can turn the flopping nuisance to your favor. Bring something to sit on and just plop yourself down too.  Don't take the lead off, don't fight with him, don't make it a game.  At this point it's like a misbehaving 3yr old and he's enjoying your reactions.  Sit yourself down near the edge of the lead's extension and fiddle with your clothes, a plastic wrapper, something he can't see. Betcha he gets tired of you having your own game to play and stands up to come see what you are doing. 

I could be wrong and he actually is the most stubborn willful goat on the planet but then you'd just be really really lucky and we'd have to all be envious of you because you will have years worth of the BEST goat stories.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 29, 2010)

I second Roll's suggestion.  Try a halter so you have more control and less concern about choking him out.  I have a doe I acquired as an adult and she used to hit the deck with her front end as soon as she felt pressure on the lead.  She figured out pretty quickly she wasn't going to get her way and started improving.


----------



## warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry but I have to           

Don't we love our goats.

I think everything in the way of advice has already been said.

Good luck


----------



## mercedes (Nov 29, 2010)

That is hilarious!My whether,Jerry,does the same thing.Doesn't matter if I have a rope or a halter on him,if he thinks I am going in the wrong direction,he will drop to his knees and refuse to move.If I pull,he will lay down flat.  Letting him mull things over for a minutes and then giving a slight tug usually gets him up.Sometimes this process is repeated several times till we get to where I think we should be going.I always hope that none of the neighbors are watching,'cause they either think I am abusing the "poor goat" or it is very clear to them who is running the show here.


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 29, 2010)

My buckling Baruch does that too. He will follow me anywhere I want loose, but if I put a lead on him or try to pull him by the collar, he goes limp and falls over. Sometimes he coughs and acts like he is choking just to be dramatic--he'll do that when there is no pressure at all on his collar! (he doesn't do it other times, and no health problems, he's a smart little actor)  

You can't let him get away with it unless you want to do this routine every time you lead him for the rest of his life. Put a halter on him, or a chain collar, something you can really get his attention with, and that is uncomfortable for him to pull back against. When he starts to go down, immediately make him get up and go forward. With my buckling, if he's being really bad, I'll sometimes drag him a few inches along the ground, and that gets him up fast.  Apparently it IS easier to walk than to slide along on rough gravelly ground.


----------



## Chicos Mama (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you all for the laughs and the wise wisdom!

I ordered a halter today from Jeffers ...we shall see who`s victorious in this battle!!

In the mean time when he did the same thing tonight, I sat at the picnic table just watching Mr. Chubkins- smarty-pants...looking all accomplished and pitiful, as he laid out on the ground like a *FAT* *, JUICEY SIDE OF GOOD EATIN`*...and just as I was thinkin`...*BBQ* ...

A wonderous site caught my attention...No, not the grill...but Ol` Betsy!  _*Thats the name of my HOSE*!_

Ohhhh...he got it alright!! Right across his *BIG, FAT, FLAT ON THE **GROUND BUTT!!! *(As Mama giggled with delight!)

*TA-DA!*  Chico arose from the ground with a start...looked at me as if to say "Woman?...Have you *FINALLY* lost yer damn mind?"
Then came running to me crying like i just whooped him with a willow branch! 

*shaking my head*...pitiful...juuuust pitiful!

But.... * I WIN I WIN I WIN!!! *


----------



## warthog (Nov 30, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaa good ol' Betsy


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 30, 2010)

Goaties are smart!! They know how to play the game!!

I agree with not taking the lead off and waiting..he will eventually get board...as stubborn as they are...you must be more stubborn and not let him win.  Cuz the behavoir will continue if you let him get his way!! Just like a 3 year old for sure..they push and push till we give up!!  Dont give up and let him know you know how to play the game too!!!  

Funny story!!    Good luck!! And I'm glad you got the halter..that should work better for you!


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 30, 2010)

Very funny thread! I look forward to the next installment story, Chico's mama.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 30, 2010)




----------

